
Do People Really Want Apps on Their TVs? - thedoctor
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/01/06/do-people-really-want-apps-on-their-tvs/
======
yardie
TBO, people want TV apps on their TV. Like an IMDB, Rotten Tomato, tmdb,
youtube, or Netflix. Those are apps that would be useful on your TV. Hardly
anyone is checking email, using facebook, or posting twitter on TV. Those are
smartphone, tablet, or computer apps.

Who wants to get a drunken email from an ex while sitting next to your SO?
There are things you want to keep on a 4-inch screen and not blasted out on
50-inches of glory.

------
wccrawford
People want their TVs to display video and play games. And the apps that do
that, they want.

I have NetFlix and Amazon's TV service on my TV, and they are nice. Not
because the interface is good, or anything like that... But because it's a lot
easier than using my computer or game console to do the same. And believe me,
the interfaces on those apps need a lot of work.

~~~
stcredzero
I think people do want access to social media through their TV. I think "co-
watching" with realtime voice comms, optional video, and some form of
cooperative channel/site surfing would be very popular.

~~~
runjake
I'd just use my iPhone or iPad for that. It's more intuitive and doesn't block
what I'm watching on the TV.

~~~
stcredzero
I think that's a great idea. The activity of "co-watching" and any social
networks growing up around that are still going to center around the TV, so
integration is going to be necessary. A small device acting as a smart-remote
would be ideal. Free apps on smartphones would be a good way to get this
started.

------
goatforce5
Apps that enhance the TV viewing experience will be absolutely huge. As
mentioned in the article, the functionality to find out more about what you're
watching will be popular. Watching an advert and being able to click to be
sent info/find out more will become widespread very quickly. Instant polling
on news programs ("Tax cuts good or bad? Click your remote now!") or
entertainment programs ("Do you like Biebers new haircut?") will be fun.

"Social" TV services will emerge, allowing you to share with your friends what
you're currently watching, and for interested friends to tune in to the same
channel. People will publish lists of recommended shows, and you'll be able to
automatically follow their recommendations and have your PVR record those
shows, or your set top box will go find the on-demand versions of those
shows...

I was working for interactive TV companies in the late 90's/early 00's - we
were about 15 years too early it would seem. A lot of concepts have been
really well fleshed out and are ready to go. I'm excited that it seems as
though it is finally the right time for this stuff to go mainstream.

(And go look at the UK and their 'red button' services. They're a lot further
ahead than the US with this stuff.)

------
larrik
I for one would love a Netflix app on my TV, and maybe a Hulu one. Booting
into the XBox or the Wii for Netflix is kind of a pain, and only works on the
TV they are plugged in to.

Of course, Netflix apps in TVs are already available.

As for channel guides and stuff like the article says, how would that even
work? You normally need a cable box at the very least anyway.

(Edited comment to expand it a bit, before any replies)

~~~
mooism2
Channel guides can be downloaded over the air in some countries, and from the
internet in others.

------
adestefan
Lately my wife and myself have been debating dropping cable and realized just
about everything we want from our TV is out there, but none of it is
integrated. Here's what we want:

1\. My wife watches mostly shows from the major networks (ABC and CBS mostly)
and we can get them in HD OTA. There are a few on cable networks, but we could
always wait until they're released to DVD and have Netflix deliver them to us
(either streaming or in the mail).

2\. I enjoy sports, just about any sports. This time of year I watch NFL
(available mostly OTA), NCAA basketball (ESPN3 shows a lot of these games),
and NHL hockey (available via NHL internet package). In the summer we both
watch a lot of baseball (MBL.TV would work for this). It would suck not having
regular ESPN, but I could live with it.

3\. Movies. We don't get to watch as many as we used to (the things a toddler
removes from your life), but we still enjoy sitting down at least one night on
the weekend for something.

I don't want apps on my TV. Instead I want a way to integrate all the
streaming platforms that are already out there. If they're so called "apps",
then that's fine, but just put them into a single, uniform package. Right now
the Roku is very, very close. It can do Netflix, MLB.TV, and NHL, but it can't
do ESPN3.

~~~
ZoFreX
One of the nicest things about my Virgin Media box (IMO) is the "on demand"
service which basically integrates the content from all the free on-demand
services (iPlayer, 4OD, etc) and the premium on demand content all into one
interface. Pity it's dog slow, though.

------
TheCondor
I built a DVR about 10 years ago for a major media provider. At the time we
were all about ATVEF, it was a media driven effort. The interactive TV never
amounted to much.

Today, there are more software and computery type companies playing in the
field, there are more computers in your entertainment center, those are huge
steps in the right direction. Then I don't know if you call it Apple's iPhone
apps or part of web 2.0 but there is a renaissance in lean, light weight,
simple applications with specific tasks. The media companies won't do it but
software guys will, apps like netflix are sweet, people love that stuff. Even
some apps like the CNN news app, I could very easily see that being on a TV.
People don't seem to want full browsers and email on the TV. The flickr and
youtube apps? Yep, people like that. Basically simple and small amounts of
information to the TV seem like a positive thing and then getting media to the
media center. Internet radio apps? Probably things people want.

------
AndrewDucker
I want a music playing app on my TV.

It's hooked up to an amp with decent speakers - so streaming music (from
Spotify, or from a bunch of MP3s) is damn near vital.

At the moment I'm using XBMC on an Apple TV to stream them from a NAS drive,
but I'd love to get Spotify onto there.

~~~
yardie
JB the AppleTV and give groovy a try. It's not quite Spotify, but, unlike
Spotify, Grooveshark works every place I've been.

<http://groovy.weasel-project.com/>

------
martythemaniak
Yes, especially if those apps give them free TV shows. I maintain that
BitTorrent or a Grooveshark for video would be Google TV's killer app. The
would be freely available on the Google TV Market, but not on Apple TV's app
store (both of which are coming)

------
emehrkay
Just like with cars and other long term appliances, I am worried about these
things depending on services that may or may not exist 5/10 years from now. Up
until last year, I used a 20 year old tv, my car doesnt rely on google maps (I
think there are some that do), and my toaster doesnt tweet.

------
da5e
Full circle. My first computer hooked to the TV.

